# Sativa: Harvest time average.



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 1, 2008)

Got my Sativa Dominate Purple strain plant going and its at about 56 days,  i did 12/12 right from the very start when i poped the seed in dirt to sprout.   

My question is, Do any of you guys that do 12/12 alot from the start know how long a plant like mine could take with 10k lum lighting 1sq ft grow area.

i pretty much need to at the very most harvest by day 99... but somewhere in the 80's sounds better  =) i by no means would ever want to rush such a beautiful plant its just im moving and just wanted to see what everyone thought.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 1, 2008)

Heres what the pistals are looking like as of today.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=46331&d=1201908956


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 1, 2008)

you got at least 6 weeks left to go, if not 8-10... sorry, buddy.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 2, 2008)

Yup i have to agree with that crazy guy from up north shes young still just really starting to flower.Sativas can take from 9weeks to God knows how long, IMO give her about 8 weeks (2 months or 60days) and then be ready to start checking trichs.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 2, 2008)

get a microscope and examine the trichs, it's really the only way to tell when shes ready
Good Luck!!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Feb 2, 2008)

Sativas usually flower 10-15 weeks depending on the starin


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 2, 2008)

ive done purple bud on my last grow and i had to let it go for 9 weeks. a week more and it would of turnd purple, so try 10 weeks. Now my haze will go 12 weeks easy and shes a 100% sativa


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 4, 2008)

I have an unknown strain that is sativa dominant and I harvested at 11 weeks of full flowering (not including preflower) and she still could have gone 2 more weeks. They take a long time, but they are so worth the wait!!!!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks guys. all probably wait atleast 8 more weeks forgot to mention im also using a fert , milly liller Vita Bloom 0-10-10 every other other watering.


----------

